# fresh boiled



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what is better than stopping on the road and asking the farmer to give you a few fresh-dug peanuts to boil and then picking them, washing them, salt and boil them and then eat them? this don't happen very often.
they were heavenly.:thumbup:
no pics cause i'm too busy shelling.

jack


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha. I came back from Thomasville today and saw them plowing and stopped to let two huge peanut tractors go down the road.
But I love boiled peanuts


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I boiled 1/2 bushel of Virginia Jumbos 6 weeks ago. Put up 16 qts. for hunting season. By last weekend I was down to 3 bags. Went back and got 1/2 bushel of Super Jumbos and have been experimenting with different crab boils.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the best way to get them Jack !! We use to pull them up right before they was ready to dig and have a big boil. Love me some local boiled peanuts !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I love them, would you believe I cooked some in west central arkansas for some friends and they not only had never heard of a boiled peanut they refused to touch them. 
NOPE..........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holland Farms boiled peanuts are the best... all they use is rock salt (5 lbs of peanuts to a 1/2 cup of rock salt)....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason, thats all I ever used too, until this year! I bought a 20 or 25 lbs sack from Hollands, big ones this year too, one pack of slap ya momma seafood boil and let em boil. Oh my goodness, the flavor is amazing and not too salty. Want em hotter? Let em sit in it longer.


----------

